# Finally did it. Finally bought a VS-X200



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

After a summer full of classes by day, and bartending by night, i saved enough to purchase a new van staal x-series 200. this is my first van staal but not my first bailless reel. having fished an old 706 greenie i am able to take apart and put back together my 706 blindfolded haha. do you veterans have any tips for a young'n that got his hands on a van staal?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

do i need to be doing regular maintenance on the reel?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Just wash it. Make sure you follow warranty instructions. 

Or sell it and buy a Stradic.


----------

